# Was ist Cube AMS CC?



## xerto (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe:

Ich habe mir einen Rahmen gekauft und daraus ein Bike gebaut.

Der Rahmen ist ein Cube AMS CC. 
Wo ist der Unterschied zum Comp oder 125?
Ich habe nirgends Werbung oder Angebote im Netz gefunden?

Ist das CC irgendwie was besonderes?


----------



## biker1967 (22. Dezember 2008)

Das AMS CC basiert auf dem 100 Pro und ist ein sogenanntes "Messemodell" (so stehts auf den Kartons drauf).
Die Ausstattung ist in einigen Fällen etwas besser als das Serienbike.
Beispiel: 2009 ha das Serien-AMS100 Formular K18 Bremsen drauf, das CC-Modell eine komplette XT-Gruppe drauf
Du findest diese Bikes deshalb nirgends weil die Händler selber den VK-Preis bestimmen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (23. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Information.

Ich habe das Rad mit XT komplett, inklusive Laufräder und Bremsen, ausstatten lassen. Momentan sind Ballonreifen von Schwalbe drauf. Die sind auf der Straße sehr schnell.


Ich wünsch allen ein gutes Weihnachtsfest mit vielen Geschenken.

Gruß aus Maintal


----------



## S.D. (23. Dezember 2008)

Bei dem abgebildeten Rahmen handelt es sich um einen ganz normalen AMS-Pro-Rahmen, Modelljahr 2006 (keine Messemodell).
Die Messemodelle waren meines Wissens nicht eloxiert.

Gruß


----------



## norman68 (23. Dezember 2008)

S.D. schrieb:


> Bei dem abgebildeten Rahmen handelt es sich um einen ganz normalen AMS-Pro-Rahmen, Modelljahr 2006 (keine Messemodell).
> Die Messemodelle waren meines Wissens nicht eloxiert.
> 
> Gruß



Sollte da dann aber nicht noch "Pro" drauf stehen?


----------



## xerto (23. Dezember 2008)

S.D. schrieb:


> Bei dem abgebildeten Rahmen handelt es sich um einen ganz normalen AMS-Pro-Rahmen, Modelljahr 2006 (keine Messemodell).
> Die Messemodelle waren meines Wissens nicht eloxiert.
> 
> Gruß



Und woher kommt dann das CC?


----------



## norman68 (23. Dezember 2008)

Das CC steht für Cross Country wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Hab es jetzt im 2006 Katalog gefunden. Sollte ein AMS Pro sein. Denn wenn ich mir die Bilder von dir anschau sieht es genau so aus. Auch dort steht nicht "Pro" drau wie ich oben fälschliche weise dachte.


----------



## kastel67 (23. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

also der Rahmen ist ein Pro 100 CC von 2005. Eloxiert. Wobei vermutlich das CC und die 100mm im Zusammenhang zu sehen sind. 125 mm wären für Cross Country eher ungewöhnlich.



Gruß k67


----------

